# David the king



## parhobass

Hi;
it is very difficult for me...
how to translate in hebrew:

David is the king, king of Israel
David The King is a king of Israel

(since there is no comma in hebrew, CMIIW)

Thx


----------



## Maayan

parhobass said:


> Hi;
> it is very difficult for me...
> how to translate in hebrew:
> 
> David is the king, king of Israel
> David The King is a king of Israel
> 
> (since there is no comma in hebrew, CMIIW)
> 
> Thx


 
Hi parhobass,
Usually, just writing דוד מלך ישראל = David king of Israel will suffice to know whom you're reffering to.
A literal translation is less in common: דוד הוא המלך, מלך ישראל = David is the king, king of Israel
דוד המלך הוא מלך של ישראל = David the king is a king of Israel


----------



## parhobass

Maayan said:


> Hi parhobass,
> Usually, just writing דוד מלך ישראל = David king of Israel will suffice to know whom you're reffering to.
> A literal translation is less in common: דוד הוא המלך, מלך ישראל = David is the king, king of Israel
> דוד המלך הוא מלך של ישראל = David the king is a king of Israel



Maayan;
that's my problem, here

מלך של ישראל
and 
מלך ישראל

is there any difference if i remove של ? 

thx


----------



## Maayan

parhobass said:


> Maayan;
> that's my problem, here
> 
> מלך של ישראל
> and
> מלך ישראל
> 
> is there any difference if i remove של ?
> 
> thx


 
It's all in the semantics, just like in English:
a king of Israel = מלך של ישראל implies that David is one of several kings of Israel
king of Israel = מלך ישראל implies that David is the only king of Israel


----------



## jdotjdot89

To add to what Maayan said,

מלך ישראל

and 

*ה*מלך של ישראל

would mean the same thing, implying that there is only one king.


----------



## Gadyc

jdotjdot89 said:


> To add to what Maayan said,
> 
> מלך ישראל
> 
> and
> 
> *ה*מלך של ישראל
> 
> would mean the same thing, implying that there is only one king.


 
Gramatically, it's right. but I never heard דוד המלך של ישראל 

דוד מלך ישראל is the sole expression in use.
(maybe because "The" King of Israel is G-D)

Second thought: דוד מלך ישראל is a partial quotation of: דוד מלך ישראל חי וקיים. literally: David (who is) king of Israel, lives and exists (means: his sovereignty is still relevant).
no explicit mention if "one king" or "the king".


----------



## jdotjdot89

Gadyc said:


> Gramatically, it's right. but I never heard דוד המלך של ישראל
> 
> דוד מלך ישראל is the sole expression in use.
> (maybe because "The" King of Israel is G-D)
> 
> Second thought: דוד מלך ישראל is a partial quotation of: דוד מלך ישראל חי וקיים. literally: David (who is) king of Israel, lives and exists (means: his sovereignty is still relevant).
> no explicit mention if "one king" or "the king".



I was just saying for clarity's sake.

Also, I actually do think that "one king" is implied--I think that it's סמיכות here.


----------



## Gadyc

jdotjdot89 said:


> I was just saying for clarity's sake.
> 
> Also, I actually do think that "one king" is implied--I think that it's סמיכות here.


 
it is סמיכות.
Originally, in סמיכות (how you transale that to English?) the definite article should come at the 2nd word, the סומך (the prop, right?). 
Here, the prop is a proper noun, so it does not get the article, and we have some ambiguity.

Shana tova,


----------

